# Dusting off the old girl



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She's a good girl! I couldn't see her for awhile when she got far away, but I saw her zooming back!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> She's a good girl! I couldn't see her for awhile when she got far away, but I saw her zooming back!


Unfortunately with the camera sitting static without anyone to operate the controls the depth of field in the shot is limited. 

I need a camera person now when I go training.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool! That's awesome she remembered her 'game'.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really enjoy watching you work your dogs.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

So glad you dusted her off! She's one happy girl to be back in the field. Loved the clip.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I really enjoyed that! I hope you put up more!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am very impressed with both of you. She looks like she hasnt forgotten anything you have taught her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First I thought you were talking about your wife, until I saw the video, ha ha.
Awesome! It's amazing how much they remember. Must have had good training when she was younger.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Two of my favorite things. I don't know why, but a Golden and the sound of planes relax me.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,pretty cool.Good for both of you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't see any dust on her. 
I totally lost site of her for a few seconds and then there she was coming back to Dad. I don't think she's too rusty at all. Good job girl!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Good girl, I love how you lose sight of her and then she comes galloping in. I hope you post videos more often.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Dusty schmusty....all I could see was a gorgeous red dog doing what she loves with her dad!

And SC, not that I'd wish it on you again, we've gotten to see and hear alot more than usual from you since your knee injury. And it's been really nice.
Got any more?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! I don't think I could have run a 195 yard blind after getting off the couch!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Dusty schmusty....all I could see was a gorgeous red dog doing what she loves with her dad!
> 
> And SC, not that I'd wish it on you again, we've gotten to see and hear alot more than usual from you since your knee injury. And it's been really nice.
> Got any more?


My gimpy left knee is what caused her to flare left when I sent her. I didn't realize how far left leaning it was until I saw the video clip. I may have to forgo the soft brace and go back to the rigid one.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I finally had success loading the second half of the training set-up, a short double. Kate was huffing and puffing by the time she finished up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_J3-qtfIL0


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was wondering if this was Kate. She's still as pretty as ever. And, she listens well.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I love watching this guys work the field! Wish you could teach another "old man" how to do this.:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I love watching Goldens doing what they were bred for. She doesn't look to dusty at all. Next time can you get a mini camera around Kate's neck? would love to see a retrieve from the dogs eye view


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see Kate 'itching' to go out in the first few secs....she could hardly sit still, lol. 
And I didn't notice your 'lean' in the 1st video, had to go watch it again. You're right, (no I mean 'left').

Keep that rigid brace on....I know they're uncomfortable, but the healing they allow via immobility is what you need. Taking any gluc/chond supps?
No kidding, they help.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful! You have to be quite proud of her after her long break. Just warms your heart to watch goldens in the field! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great video! Looks like she is very happy to be back out and workin again! Looking forward to more videos!


----------

